# Best IELTS preparation material



## saurabh1kr (May 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am a new here and have just started my IELTS preparation. I plan to take IELTS in July end. I have the below queries.

1. Can someone point me to the best preparation materials available.
2. What preparation time frame should I have?


Thanks.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Saurabh, send me ur email id and I'll forward the torrent file to you. You can download entire study material ( Cambridge 1-8) using utorrent. 

Rgds, Anil

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## someguyindubai (May 12, 2013)

Hi Anil,
I would like to receive the torrent too, if its not much trouble. I've been trying to PM you, but unfortunately I cant figure out how. lol. New here and this is probably my second post, and yes, I did join this forum because I googled IELTS and stumbled upon this forum. 

Thanks in advance....

BR,
Sree.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

You cant PM until you make 5 'good' posts. So keep on posting, but dont post emails on the forum use pm.


----------



## puwalaz (Jul 1, 2013)

aj34321 said:


> Hey Saurabh, send me ur email id and I'll forward the torrent file to you. You can download entire study material ( Cambridge 1-8) using utorrent.
> 
> Rgds, Anil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Hey Anil,

Please do.. help me out with the torrent...

regards,

Anil


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

*Ielts easy download material*



puwalaz said:


> Hey Anil,
> 
> Please do.. help me out with the torrent...
> 
> ...



Here you go...where u can find all kind of Material

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/160459-consolidated-ielts-material.html


Cheers..


----------



## avksandeep (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## sonie (Oct 25, 2012)

aj34321 said:


> Hey Saurabh, send me ur email id and I'll forward the torrent file to you. You can download entire study material ( Cambridge 1-8) using utorrent.
> 
> Rgds, Anil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




Hi,

would like to receive torrent files too...please forward the same to me.

Thanks


----------



## kukreti_rajiv (Sep 5, 2014)

sonie said:


> Hi,
> 
> would like to receive torrent files too...please forward the same to me.
> 
> Thanks




Hi 

Ialso require the same.
Please provide me also the material for IELTS.

Thanks


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

aj34321 said:


> Hey Saurabh, send me ur email id and I'll forward the torrent file to you. You can download entire study material ( Cambridge 1-8) using utorrent.
> 
> Rgds, Anil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi anil,

Please send me the torrent files.

Thanks
Srilatha


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi

I also need Files and other preparatory material.
Can somebody help me Please

Thanks in advance


----------



## sumanasm (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello, 

I am also looking for IELTS study materials. 
Could someone please send me the torrent files. 

thanks


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

CleanSweep said:


> Hi
> 
> I also need Files and other preparatory material.
> Can somebody help me Please
> ...





sumanasm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also looking for IELTS study materials.
> Could someone please send me the torrent files.
> ...


Search on pirate bay i got some good materials from there early this year.
Also couple of phone app were really good and helpful.
so as ielts blog . net (google it)


----------



## sumanasm (Jun 27, 2014)

thank you


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

Guys,
I would like to suggest one great book that helped me to achieve 7 in writing...
Here
All the best...


----------



## ForumRocker (Feb 9, 2017)

aj34321 said:


> Hey Saurabh, send me ur email id and I'll forward the torrent file to you. You can download entire study material ( Cambridge 1-8) using utorrent.
> 
> Rgds, Anil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Could you please send me the torrents ?


----------



## ForumRocker (Feb 9, 2017)

aunswa said:


> Guys,
> I would like to suggest one great book that helped me to achieve 7 in writing...
> 
> All the best...


This is asking credit card details.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

ieltsliz is pretty helpful

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

I have given both IELTS and PTE (first attempt both). My scores were as follows

IELTS (R, W, S, L) - 8.0, 7.0, 7.0, 8.0 .... leading to 10 pts
PTE (R, W, S, L) - 90, 90, 90 ,90 ........... leading to 20 pts

For those who have just started their IELTS prep, I would suggest try skipping to PTE. Much easier than IELTS and scores come within 1 day.

Again this is my personal opinion. But you will find many here who side with this opinion.


----------

